# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Gaming Gear >  AM Corsair XMS2 Xpert – Biến PC thành “quái vật”

## drspiller12345

Được sinh ra dành cho game thủ và những ai “khát” bộ nhớ trong những ứng dụng nặng, XMS2 Xpert là dòng RAM được Corsair ưu ái nhất, cả về hình thức bên ngoài lẫn tốc độ. Và chỉ với dòng RAM Xpert này, hãng “nhúng” vào đó những đầu cảm biến để đưa ra ngay được các thông số về RAM, rất thích hợp cho giới ép xung, những ai muốn biết tận căn các chỉ số của RAM và cả người có “máu lên đời con PC” của mình.

Thử nghiệm với 2 thanh XMS2 Xpert CM2XP1024-6400C4, đây là dạng RAM DDR2 SDRAM, được đóng gói thành 1 cặp 2GB (mỗi thanh 1GB) và có kích thước “choáng ngợp” so với các loại RAM khác. Thuộc loại chip dán BGA, chiều cao của RAM đến 5,46cm, trong khi các RAM khác cao khoảng 3cm và dày đến 0,76cm (tính cả tản nhiệt). Hai miếng ốp tản nhiệt bằng hợp kim nhôm màu bạc (có loại màu đen) thiết kế khá chắc chắn, kiên cố. Cũng nhờ miếng ốp tản nhiệt có diện tích khá lớn nên việc tản nhiệt sẽ hiệu quả hơn các loại RAM khác có miếng tản nhiệt nhỏ hơn.

Phía trên của RAM là bộ dãy đèn LED 10 ký tự, báo “nóng” trạng thái của RAM lúc đó. Việc thiết lập và cài đặt khá dễ dàng, sau khi gắn RAM xong, bạn cài thêm chương trình Memory Dashboard của Corsair để có thể quy định thông tin hiển thị trên cụm đèn này. Có 4 tùy chọn hiển thị: điện thế, nhiệt độ (được đo ở điểm ngay bên trong miếng ốp tản nhiệt, có thể hiển thị theo độ C hoặc F), tần số của RAM chạy lúc đó, và tùy chọn cuối cùng là bạn có thể gõ 1 câu bất kỳ, ví dụ “ram oi cool wa’!”. Qua phần mềm Memory Dashboard này, bạn cũng có thể điều chỉnh thời lượng hiển thị cho từng loại thông tin trên. Memory Dashboard cũng khá hữu ích cho dân ép xung vì nó có thể theo dõi và báo cáo được các giá trị tối thiểu, tối đa và trung bình trong thời gian quy định. Tuy nhiên, nó chỉ có chức năng hiển thị thông tin, không thể ép xung “nóng” ngay trong hệ điều hành được.

Tuy có thiết kế “hầm hố” nhưng khi gắn vào khe cắm RAM chật chội trên bo mạch chủ, bạn có thể dễ dàng lắp XMS2 Xpert vào một cách gọn gàng nhờ bảng đèn LED là dạng gắn rời.

“Màu mè” như vậy, liệu chúng chạy có nhanh không? Thử nghiệm “đối đầu” với 2 cặp RAM khác là Corsair ValueSelect và Adata Vitesta DDR2 800 trên cùng một hệ thống, XMS2 Xpert chứng tỏ được “công lực” khi dễ dàng qua mặt 2 cặp ứng cử viên kia. Chỉ đo về điểm băng thông RAM, với PCMark 2005, XMS2 Xpert đạt được 5891 điểm trong khi đàn em ValueSelect chỉ đạt 5741 và Adata Vitesta đạt 5762. Cụ thể hơn, trong thử nghiệm với Everest, tốc độ đọc của Xpert hoàn toàn chinh phục: đạt 6882MB/s; copy của Xpert cũng đáng nể, đạt 3664MB/s. Độ trễ của Xpert đứng đầu bảng nhưng không trội hơn nhiều, đạt 64ns. Tuy vậy, tốc độ ghi của Xpert đứng thứ hai, 3714MB/s, tuy không cách xa mấy RAM đứng đầu là Adata Vitesta.

Xpert chạy với băng thông 800MHz với thông số timings 4-4-4-12 nhưng khi gắn vào bo mạch chủ Intel, hệ thống chạy mặc định ở 667MHz. Và theo như nhà sản xuất Corsair, Xpert có thể ép xuống mức timings 2-2-2-5 với băng thông 400MHz. 

Những điều trên mới chỉ là “lý thuyết”, bật Doom 3 lên, bạn sẽ cảm nhận ngay được thời gian tải game chưa tới 20 giây (màn đầu tiên) ở thiết lập cao nhất và độ phân giải 1280x1024. Một số game “nặng ký” khác như X3: Reunion, Prey..., hệ thống tải một cách “nhẹ gánh” hơn và trơn tru hơn, hoặc như trong Haft Life 2, mỗi khi đi tới đoạn cần chuyển cảnh, tôi không phải “ngồi rung đùi” chờ tải cảnh mới, mà hệ thống load khá nhanh, làm cho mạch chơi được liên tục, ít gián đoạn hơn.

Tuy chưa có điều kiện để thử nghiệm trên nhiều hệ thống và so sánh với nhiều RAM cùng loại, nhưng qua thử nghiệm sơ bộ, Xpert rất “quyến rũ” với bộ dáng đầy bắt mắt, là cặp RAM đáng mơ ước của giới chơi game và dân “độ” PC.


*RAM* *Điểm bộ nhớ (PCMark 05)*​ *
Đo băng thông với Everest Ultimate Edition 2006*​ *Timings*​ *Giá (USD)** *Đọc (MB/s)* *Ghi (MB/s)* *Copy (MB/s)* *Độ trễ (ns)* Corsair XMS2 Xpert (CM2XP1024-6400C4) 1GB x2 5891 6882 3714 3664 64 5-5-5-15
800MHz 409
BH 3 năm Corsair ValueSelect (VS512MB533D2) 512MB x2 5741 6107 3479 3037 68,1 4-4-4-12
533MHz 63
BH 3 năm Adata Vitesta DDR2 800 (611XR) 512MB x2 5762 6033 3725 3005 65,2 3-4-4-12
533MHz Cấu hình thử nghiệm: bo mạch chủ Intel Bad Axe D975XBX (demo), BXL Intel Core 2 Extreme X6800 2,93GHz, WinFast PX7800 GTX TDH (256 MB), ổ cứng SATA 120 GB. * Giá cho 1 thanh RAM.

----------

